# Got my TT to sound like a VW R32



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I've been talking about my exhaust mods for a while and finally got a video with some high quality audio. Total cost into the exhaust so far is about $300. I got the resonator at cost for $45 so that helped a bit. My goal is to make the TT sound more like the VW R32s, and I feel I'm pretty darn close! Check out the video and let me know what you think.






Details from the YouTube description:


> This is my first video using my new field audio recording equipment with a Tascam DR-40 and a dynamic microphone. Turns out I had the microphone too close to the exhaust, because at heavy acceleration the high velocity of the exhaust causes a lot of wind noise.
> 
> The video is a bit low quality, I just used the footage from my dashcam (Mobius w/ B-lens). Unfortunately the camera seemed to be out of focus, but since my main concern was high quality audio I wasn't too worried.
> 
> The car is a 2008 Audi TT 3.2L with S-Tronic, the same setup as the Mk5 R32. The exhaust was modified by removing the pre-resonator just after the left cat, and also replacing the main resonator with a 14" Magnaflow resonator. This is often known as the Tampa Mod on the MkV R32s, however they usually cut the resonator to 7".


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Its not thsat difficult they have the same engine, just get a non res exhaust job done


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm not so sure. Most of the non-resonated catbacks I've heard didn't have that signature R32 sound. They sounded deep with a lot of rasp. I think removing that pre-resonator makes a big difference too; a cat back doesn't address that unfortunately and they cost quite a bit more.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

So tell me, is the resonator the part of the exhaust that makes is sound as if its about to drop off when you get the rev's up high? Sort of like a few thousand bee's in a barrel?

If so, I hate that sound so much and if there is anything I can do to get rid of it, I will


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been like a kid at Christmas waiting for this :mrgreen:

That sounds AMAZING!!!!!

So its a Magnaflow back box and front resonator?


----------



## jameseyb (Feb 7, 2015)

I like the sound of that!

All I need to do now is add that mod to the list of things I need to do to my car... Like uprated brakes, coilovers, etc...


----------



## sir_dave (Mar 25, 2008)

Having owned a Mk5 Golf R32 with flapper mod, i can safely say that you've achieved your goal - that sounds fantastic!!!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

sounds great 8)


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I made a diagram to hopefully answer your questions on what I did.

Remove the parts with the red Xs. My setup keeps the stock muffler. It's actually pretty quiet. A tiny bit quieter than my friend's Mk5 R32 w/ flapper mod. The Magnaflow PN is 10416. You will have a hard time fitting the new resonator if you don't cut far enough forward. This means you'll need new hangers welded to the Magnaflow as noted in the diagram.









Barry_m2 the stock resonator I think gives the sound you describe, but the pre-resonator also makes the stock sound choked and raspy as well.

I'm on mobile so formatting may be whacked.


----------



## wilbo (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds great from the outside. What is the cabin noise like? If it sounds the same inside, imagine it could get quite irritating on a daily driver.


----------



## Brayshaw (Feb 14, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> So tell me, is the resonator the part of the exhaust that makes is sound as if its about to drop off when you get the rev's up high? Sort of like a few thousand bee's in a barrel?
> 
> If so, I hate that sound so much and if there is anything I can do to get rid of it, I will


Mine makes this noise! Its awful and i want rid too! Had a look under the car and it seems to come from the flexi bit but cant see anything physically wrong with it witch is frustrating!....and i apwant my car to sound like that! Is is possible with a 2.0 tfsi? Haha


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

wilbo said:


> Sounds great from the outside. What is the cabin noise like? If it sounds the same inside, imagine it could get quite irritating on a daily driver.


Inside the cabin is VERY pleasant! Like I mentioned earlier its just a tiny bit quieter than a stock R32 with the flapper mod. You can hear the engine and exhaust when you really stomp on it but normally its pretty quiet. No drone at all either. That Magnaflow muffler really does a great job.

I actually wish it were a little louder, so I bought an electric exhaust cutout that I'm going to install between the Magnaflow resonator and the stock muffler. I'll be able to open the valve part way so I can adjust the volume. I'm super excited to get that installed in a few weeks.

The 2.0T engines have a lot of exhaust options, that all sound pretty good. The resonated APR exhaust sounds awesome without being too loud. 2.0Ts do drone more though.


----------



## jasonprice07 (Sep 14, 2014)

I am having the main resonator removed from my V6 in a couple of weeks, I'll give some feedback once it's done.
Jason


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice scenery. But to be brutally honest the engine sound reminded me of






from 22 seconds onwards....


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the diagram. I like that the stock muffler remains in place as no matter how good your aftermarket exhaust is the tips never look as good as stock.

This is definitely going on my 'to do' list.

I wonder what it would be like without out the magnaflow resonator? Just straight from the cats to the rear muffler.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

My exhaust looks slightly different. I take it the two things at the top of the picture are the cats then I have a pre res on one side then the resonator before going to the back box.

I wonder why there is a pre res on one side only?


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

TT-driver said:


> Nice scenery. But to be brutally honest the engine sound reminded me of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I was thinking it sounded a little more like this:






Be sure to listen to my video on some good speakers or headphones though, the exhaust has a comfortable amount of bass that you wont hear on small laptop speakers.



Franzpan said:


> Thanks for the diagram. I like that the stock muffler remains in place as no matter how good your aftermarket exhaust is the tips never look as good as stock.
> 
> This is definitely going on my 'to do' list.
> 
> I wonder what it would be like without out the magnaflow resonator? Just straight from the cats to the rear muffler.


It will be quite a bit raspier and a little deeper and a moderate amount louder, like this video:






I personally don't like the stock tips, they are too chrome and collect a lot of carbon. I'm going to have some aftermarket tips installed later on.



Franzpan said:


> My exhaust looks slightly different. I take it the two things at the top of the picture are the cats then I have a pre res on one side then the resonator before going to the back box.
> 
> I wonder why there is a pre res on one side only?


You are correct. My car only had one pre-res like yours. I think the dual pre-res was only in certain regions and probably had something to do with noise restrictions. I know the A3 3.2 has both.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

have been having a look in to doing this the last few nights. I was hoping just to cut out the two resonators and attach two straight through sections with clamps to save having to take the whole exhaust out to weld.

It's not going to be possible on the front res though as there is a bend straight before it which means it cant be clamped.

To remove the exhaust it looks like the cats, flexi pipe and everything have to be removed as one. I'm not 100% certain but there doesn't seem to be a join anywhere to save having to remove it right from the manifold.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Franzpan said:


> have been having a look in to doing this the last few nights. I was hoping just to cut out the two resonators and attach two straight through sections with clamps to save having to take the whole exhaust out to weld.
> 
> It's not going to be possible on the front res though as there is a bend straight before it which means it cant be clamped.
> 
> To remove the exhaust it looks like the cats, flexi pipe and everything have to be removed as one. I'm not 100% certain but there doesn't seem to be a join anywhere to save having to remove it right from the manifold.


Yeah I took mine to a shop and they just welded in a straight for the front front pre-resonator. There is a joint just in front of the main resonator so you don't have to take the entire thing down.


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

jasonprice07 said:


> I am having the main resonator removed from my V6 in a couple of weeks, I'll give some feedback once it's done.
> Jason


Will you be replacing the resonator with a straight pipe? If so, where did you buy the replacement pipe to fit? Hoping to do the same...


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

DreTT said:


> jasonprice07 said:
> 
> 
> > I am having the main resonator removed from my V6 in a couple of weeks, I'll give some feedback once it's done.
> ...


I'm interested in knowing this too. Will be keeping an eye on this thread


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

A straight pipe won't be sufficient for the main resonator because it has a built in 45 degree bend. You need to have a pipe bender, or you need to buy a 45 degree pipe and weld it to a straight.

Take a look at my diagram between the green lines:


----------



## Dan AUDI (Jul 25, 2015)

Don't know whether to go along this route or buy a new cat back non resonated exhaust??

Im new to TT ownership and still getting to grips with what modifications to go for


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

Blaylock1988 said:


> A straight pipe won't be sufficient for the main resonator because it has a built in 45 degree bend. You need to have a pipe bender, or you need to buy a 45 degree pipe and weld it to a straight.
> 
> Take a look at my diagram between the green lines:


I was also told it had to be bent. I have been offered a pipe, which the seller thinks will fit as its been made from the R32 set up etc.

I am just worry it may not fit, although It looks like it should fit. That's why I was hoping someone could direct me to one which will definitely fit.


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

Dan AUDI said:


> Don't know whether to go along this route or buy a new cat back non resonated exhaust??
> 
> Im new to TT ownership and still getting to grips with what modifications to go for


I think this option may be cheaper, plus I prefer the look of the stock exhaust too.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

DreTT said:


> Blaylock1988 said:
> 
> 
> > A straight pipe won't be sufficient for the main resonator because it has a built in 45 degree bend. You need to have a pipe bender, or you need to buy a 45 degree pipe and weld it to a straight.
> ...


Post a picture of it here. I might be able to tell you from that.


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

Blaylock1988 said:


> DreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Blaylock1988 said:
> ...


Do you think this will fit?

Thanks


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Looks good to me! although does appear that the stock pipe will need sawing on the right in that pic as there doesn't appear to be a removable section?

If it gets rid of that god awful buzzing noise when you put your foot down I'll happily spend £75 on one too!


----------



## Jack Meoff (Aug 10, 2014)

barry_m2 said:


> Looks good to me! although does appear that the stock pipe will need sawing on the right in that pic as there doesn't appear to be a removable section?
> 
> If it gets rid of that god awful buzzing noise when you put your foot down I'll happily spend £75 on one too!


I thought it was just me who hated that bloody horrible "tizzy" sound. If I'm honest I've yet to hear a vr6 that I like the sound of. All the aftermarket systems make a horrible raspy noise like a cheapo cherry bomb..


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

barry_m2 said:


> Looks good to me! although does appear that the stock pipe will need sawing on the right in that pic as there doesn't appear to be a removable section?
> 
> If it gets rid of that god awful buzzing noise when you put your foot down I'll happily spend £75 on one too!


The stock one in the picture is from the MK5 R32.

He said it should fit as his welder makes them. I feel to take the risk and just buy it!


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Jack Meoff said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was just me who hated that bloody horrible "tizzy" sound. If I'm honest I've yet to hear a vr6 that I like the sound of. All the aftermarket systems make a horrible raspy noise like a cheapo cherry bomb..


Mate, I hate it with a passion!! Such a cheap and nasty sound. I never put my foot down now as I can't bare the noise, it's like the exhaust is about to rattle its self off! :evil:

I was looking at a Cobra system, cat back, none-resonated. But I'd like to hear one first before spending £500+ on it!


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

That R32 res-delete pipe does look like it should fit to me. You will have to do a cut on your stock exhaust and get some 2.5" exhaust clamps unless it comes with them.

From the videos I have heard, just deleting the resonator will make the 3.2 more raspy. In my opinion my exhaust setup in my video is the least raspy 3.2 TT I've heard. Cobra sounds good but they are also raspy, they have TT 3.2 videos on their YouTube channel.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

Jack Meoff said:


> I thought it was just me who hated that bloody horrible "tizzy" sound. If I'm honest I've yet to hear a vr6 that I like the sound of. All the aftermarket systems make a horrible raspy noise like a cheapo cherry bomb..


The Mk4 R32 with just the flapper mod is the perfect sounding VR6. I would love to get mine to sound like that.


----------



## Jack Meoff (Aug 10, 2014)

barry_m2 said:


> Jack Meoff said:
> 
> 
> > barry_m2 said:
> ...


I think someone on here has the cobra. Ive only listened to it on you tube but its not for me, too raspy, sounds like someones knocked somethiong up using a few old bean cans imo.
I know its not a vr6 but if my car sounded like this i'd be quite happy!!





or this


----------



## jasonprice07 (Sep 14, 2014)

Had the main resonator removed today, replaced with straight pipe. I'm very happy. Similar sound to standard, just louder when accelerating and requires less pedal to get some exhaust noise. I heard the engine blip during downshifts of the DSG for the first time. At idle and cruising on the Motorway no change from standard. 
Just under 2 hours and £100, can't complain.
Jason


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

jasonprice07 said:


> Had the main resonator removed today, replaced with straight pipe. I'm very happy. Similar sound to standard, just louder when accelerating and requires less pedal to get some exhaust noise. I heard the engine blip during downshifts of the DSG for the first time. At idle and cruising on the Motorway no change from standard.
> Just under 2 hours and £100, can't complain.
> Jason


Has replacing the Res gotten rid of that nasty crappy buzzy noise!?


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

Blaylock1988 said:


> That R32 res-delete pipe does look like it should fit to me. You will have to do a cut on your stock exhaust and get some 2.5" exhaust clamps unless it comes with them.
> 
> From the videos I have heard, just deleting the resonator will make the 3.2 more raspy. In my opinion my exhaust setup in my video is the least raspy 3.2 TT I've heard. Cobra sounds good but they are also raspy, they have TT 3.2 videos on their YouTube channel.


Thanks mate!


----------



## DreTT (Nov 1, 2009)

jasonprice07 said:


> Had the main resonator removed today, replaced with straight pipe. I'm very happy. Similar sound to standard, just louder when accelerating and requires less pedal to get some exhaust noise. I heard the engine blip during downshifts of the DSG for the first time. At idle and cruising on the Motorway no change from standard.
> Just under 2 hours and £100, can't complain.
> Jason


Did they provide the pipe and was that included in the price? Did they weld the straight pipe or use clamps?

Going to try and do this in the next few weeks!


----------



## jasonprice07 (Sep 14, 2014)

DreTT said:


> jasonprice07 said:
> 
> 
> > Had the main resonator removed today, replaced with straight pipe. I'm very happy. Similar sound to standard, just louder when accelerating and requires less pedal to get some exhaust noise. I heard the engine blip during downshifts of the DSG for the first time. At idle and cruising on the Motorway no change from standard.
> ...


Pipe included, front of pipe is welded, not sure what they have done on the back of the pipe, it's not directly welded, some sort of flange has been fitted, difficult to tell without getting the car up on ramps.


----------



## jasonprice07 (Sep 14, 2014)

barry_m2 said:


> jasonprice07 said:
> 
> 
> > Had the main resonator removed today, replaced with straight pipe. I'm very happy. Similar sound to standard, just louder when accelerating and requires less pedal to get some exhaust noise. I heard the engine blip during downshifts of the DSG for the first time. At idle and cruising on the Motorway no change from standard.
> ...


sorry, can't say, I like how it sounds, would not describe it as buzzy, but then sound is very subjective to the listener.


----------



## Stucoupe (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello. 
I'm hoping there are still some active members that are able to provide more feedback on this mod, and confirm its impact. Also interested to hear other experiences of other small-mods to the stock exhaust, like delete-cat only etc.

So, where I'm at now. It was a real niggle that the mk2 does not sound like the mk1 TT 3.2, and the fact the mk2 has this odd rasp irritates me. So I saw some videos on youtube, bounced some ideas around and was going to jump onto the Tampa Mod idea; however, during debate I got side tracked onto a much smaller mod - to delete the resonator only (a superb-looking tidy job done). I can confirm that by deleting the Resonator only, does nothing to remove the razz noise, and all it does it make the whole thing louder; the razz IMO is now cringy. Now that I've read this - *you're right*:



Blaylock1988 said:


> From the videos I have heard, just deleting the resonator will make the 3.2 more raspy. In my opinion my exhaust setup in my video is the least raspy 3.2 TT I've heard. Cobra sounds good but they are also raspy, they have TT 3.2 videos on their YouTube channel.


&


Blaylock1988 said:


> It will be quite a bit raspier and a little deeper and a moderate amount louder, like this video:


And then the next step, this next video a guy deletes the mid box Resonator and the pre-res too, which IMO sounds like the above but deeper/throatier (and dare I say it, does it begin to overcome the rasp, albeit still there?). I know I'm chasing shadows here, because they're not all exact same cars, but trying to find common theme.






I cannot tell where the rasp comes from. At a guess, I'd say the manifold or CATs, but I don't know what those pre-res boxes do. It feels to me like an artificial sound that VAG have created on purpose, rather than a difference in engine setup; hence a true hope that it can be omitted. I suspect that the stock exhaust just muffles/suppresses the sound, and as the revs increase the sound (at higher frequency) seems quieter and hence I can hear the rasp easily at higher revs, and the higher frequency/vibrations are making the resonance happen more! I'm also guessing (correct me) that the Tampa Mod is allowing a slightly louder and deeper exhaust note which almost overbears the razz, although the razz is still there in the background; the Resonator replacement (Magnaflow) is doing the deeper/richer sound, and I think the pre-res delete is a) making it a touch louder (oh dear) and b) I think the pre-res was exacerbating the razz, hence worth deleting - _make sense_?

So. *Next obvious step for me is to go for the proper Tampa Mod and hope that it works. But there is the nagging bit - hope. Does anyone actually know what is causing the rasp? Is it in the pre-res, the CATs, the manifold or other?

Therefore, if anyone has done a CAT delete only, I'd be interested to know (as I'd seek to do the Tampa + cat del, if that were the case - maybe).*

I'm definitely not looking to replace the whole system; I don't want it a lot louder, and I don't need it significantly deeper (a touch would be nice). I really like the idea of keeping the original back box - if it is like the MK1 TT, then the back box is important IMO; I say this because when I owned the mk1, I did try the very simplistic mod of unplugging the vacuum pipe to the butterfly valve (flapper); it did make the note deeper, but with a serious hindrance on performance. If the valve is anything like an EXPUP on a Yamaha, then the valve will be having a performance impact - to shorten the pipe length and thus back-pressure etc. and it opens up as revs/pressures increase. I felt a true lag just under 3k just before it came onto 2nd cam, which I suspect the valve was omitting the dip in the power curve. Also, I suspect performance aside, audible glory, VAG were at it back then too, because the flap would open wide on idle / 1st gear, then (window open) your hear the flap physically close as soon as you notched up into 2nd gear and hit say 20mph, leaving just one of the dual pipes open.

So any more feedback on the Tampa Mod, or anyone who has deleted the pre-res only, or CAT only would be really good to hear from.

Thanks
Stu

p.s. I know & accept that I will never match the old MK1 sound, but something a lot closer would be great 





_Not sure if this one is stock or not - but beautiful_:


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Stucoupe said:


> Hello.
> I'm hoping there are still some active members that are able to provide more feedback on this mod, and confirm its impact. Also interested to hear other experiences of other small-mods to the stock exhaust, like delete-cat only etc.
> 
> So, where I'm at now. It was a real niggle that the mk2 does not sound like the mk1 TT 3.2, and the fact the mk2 has this odd rasp irritates me. So I saw some videos on youtube, bounced some ideas around and was going to jump onto the Tampa Mod idea; however, during debate I got side tracked onto a much smaller mod - to delete the resonator only (a superb-looking tidy job done). I can confirm that by deleting the Resonator only, does nothing to remove the razz noise, and all it does it make the whole thing louder; the razz IMO is now cringy. Now that I've read this - *you're right*:
> ...


Could well be the cats?? I've had my manifolds cats and downpipes with the centre resonator took out and replaced with 2.75" highflow downpipes, sports cats and manifolds and it now has that wookie r32 exhaust note.

http://www.r32oc.com/topic/157321-lucif ... r-de-cats/


----------



## heylinb4nz (Aug 23, 2017)

Done it recently, sounds great, my advice do it.


----------



## heylinb4nz (Aug 23, 2017)

Bearing in mind it has since been run in and the note has changed.....sounds even better now, I find myself driving round in S mode to get the rpm sweet spot where the VR6 sings


----------



## Menzo (Nov 17, 2016)

heylinb4nz said:


> https://youtu.be/XGlX0OV9Wlg
> 
> Bearing in mind it has since been run in and the note has changed.....sounds even better now, I find myself driving round in S mode to get the rpm sweet spot where the VR6 sings


I made the same modification on my exhaust. It sounds great and it's not expensive . Will you change the rear silencer ?


----------



## heylinb4nz (Aug 23, 2017)

Never, can't gaurantee what it will sound like.


----------



## Stucoupe (Mar 9, 2009)

Cheers mickee- good to know about cats.

Cheers heylinb4 - be good to hear it through the rev range slowly, on warmed engine.


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is what I did with mine: Going a little further than the Tampa Mod.


----------



## heylinb4nz (Aug 23, 2017)

Got some more sound clips of the full length tampa mod.






Have a full video in production at the moment, spent a whole day filming the TT in the Waitakere Ranges (New Zealand) got lots of corner entries, exits, outside footage, revving, take offs, and some nice close ups of the TT features with a gimble.

Will post up once my video guy has worked his magic.


----------



## bodben (Aug 10, 2017)

I need to do this!! Sounds amazing!


----------



## Stucoupe (Mar 9, 2009)

heylinb4nz said:


> Got some more sound clips of the full length tampa mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. And yeh, looking forward to new video. Hard to tell how loud it is in comparison to standard cars (I leave that open as I think the standard TT is modern-quiet as you drive off). Still baffled at what taking the pre-res out does; must just be a vibration that you're removing.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

Here's a video of my TT with a TTS back box on.

Now before that was put on I only had the lucifer highflow manifolds downpipes and sports cat fitted which gave it a bit louder note and more like the R32 "wookie" sound which was great. The sports cats took away one of the resonators so similar to the Tampa mod where both are removed and a different one put it the lack of resonator and the other stuff gave me that exhaust note.

Now unfortunately I just fitted a TTS back box because I have a quad exit valance fitted so the TTS exhaust was cheaper than custom at £245.

I say unfortunately because my intentions weren't for a LOUD exhaust but this is now the case:






I will be getting some sort of resonator or something put back in to reduce the loudness.


----------



## bodben (Aug 10, 2017)

heylinb4nz said:


> Got some more sound clips of the full length tampa mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any word on when we can expect the full Video? I'm seriously considering this mod. Also how does it sound at idle compared to stock. I have listened to the vids, is the idle sound authentically represented or is it 'turned up' by the microphone a bit? I would love my 3.2 to sound a bit more sporty at idle and low revs, without being overly shouty.

Cheers!


----------



## heylinb4nz (Aug 23, 2017)

Still no word on video, at Idle when cold it sounds quite nice and after 3 minutes it settles to near stock, the best part of this mod is it's subtle enough off throttle a great sound when gunning it, or under load. It's so perfect it should be like this from factory.


----------



## bodben (Aug 10, 2017)

heylinb4nz said:


> Still no word on video, at Idle when cold it sounds quite nice and after 3 minutes it settles to near stock, the best part of this mod is it's subtle enough off throttle a great sound when gunning it, or under load. It's so perfect it should be like this from factory.


I shall look forward to it whenever it is done. Mod sounds pretty perfect to me, I might have to take the plunge!


----------

